# ~>}Baby Iguana in my back yard ~>}



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

well guys was pruning the shrubs in the back yard and i went back to the house to relax from the sun and get a cold beer. And when i returned about a hour later this baby cutie came up on the shrub and decided to take a tan! lol ...well i had to take a shot..didn't wannna spook him so i left him alone and did the rest later.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh wow - lucky you! 

It's always such a special moment when wildlife chooses to share our homes. 

Do you know what kind of iguana it is?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

yes well i dont hurt wildlife except when i go fishing lol..i'd say lol...he/she is a baby green iguana.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow how lucky are you. :-D


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

well florida has these green iguanas too and in plentiful amounts...you wont believe it but here in trinidad the green iguana is a delicacy...(sadly).(they curry the meat)...and they have been placed on the threatened list...however in my area where i live the people here dont eat them..because they are basically high end people..and high end people dont really eat this..its simply not necessary when there is chicken and other common meats available. so these guys roam from yard to yard and they are breeding  so there will be iguana in my area


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

(S)he's adorable!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Iguanas are awesome, I know someone that has one that is around like 5 feet long. They setup an untied room in their house for him. They have lights hooked up and everything. I wish I lived somewhere with more exotic wildlife like Florida, though water snakes would freak me out lol.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

There are like 20billion and 2 (exxageration) iguanas here. I live in FL, and my old college campus has at least 20 living/roaming the property. They're really cool to look at, I dont know about eating them though... >.>


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Heey I live in Florida! I once had 2 gigantic iguanas in my backyard but they scared me because I was smaller. Now in my science class though, we have a pet Cuban Knight Anole named Jared, and he changes colors! If we put a green textbook under his tank he gets really vibrant, and replace it with a black mat he'll get super dark and black. Its really cool 

We do have a lot of wildlife, but a lot of that wildlife are invaders. I live about 30 min. from the Everglades and there are Burmese Pythons everywhere from people releasing them as pets when they get too big. There have been reported cases of a large python eating an alligator than dying from it o.o lol fun fact.


----------



## R1junkie (Mar 8, 2012)

BetterBetta said:


> We do have a lot of wildlife, but a lot of that wildlife are invaders. I live about 30 min. from the Everglades and there are Burmese Pythons everywhere from people releasing them as pets when they get too big. There have been reported cases of a large python eating an alligator than dying from it o.o lol fun fact.


I was watching a show on discovery with the snake wranglers in Florida, they said most of the big non native species that are loose there are from when hurricane katrina took out the building that they housed confiscated animals at( don't remember the name of this place off the top of my head though)


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Woah o.o That sounds scary, and you're probably right! Just makes me think how many snakes are out there... I'm not a particular fan of snakes that look like they can eat me xD Still to this day snake keepers are realizing how big this snake gets, and releasing them. It happens with all kinds of pets; fish, turtles, birds even..


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

R1junkie said:


> I was watching a show on discovery with the snake wranglers in Florida, they said most of the big non native species that are loose there are from when hurricane katrina took out the building that they housed confiscated animals at( don't remember the name of this place off the top of my head though)


Believe I saw the same show, they said thousands of non-native reptile got loose, now they are all over the place. Also people dont realize that Iguanas get to be 4-5 feet long and can get very aggressive in their adult lives so they just release them. irresponsible.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Hanky I know someone that got bit by a juvie they had always interacted with and he bit her on the lip, she had to get stitches.

The person with the 5 foot iguana is always playing with him, the funny thing is she is pretty small and has this huge lizard. Her husband also has one of those desert tortoises that lives over 100 years and gets massive!


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

Thumbs up to the desert tortoise I'd love one of them but I have this thing about being outlived by my pets, haha, you have to account for them in your will.


----------

